# Help with NVIDIA drivers



## balanga (Feb 14, 2016)

I running FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE on an IBM Thinkpad T41p (I know it's old but it still works ) and have just installed Xfce on it.

According to the specs on Lenovo's web site:

Graphic Controller Video chipsets:

32MB ATI Mobility RADEON 7500
32MB ATI Mobility RADEON 9000
Now I'm having a few problems, although the GUI works OK mostly. Those problems point to the wrong video driver. How do I tell what is installed and what should be installed?

On the Desktop, if I select Applications->Settings  one of the options is NVIDIA Server Settings

`You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.`

Does that mean they are not installed ?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 14, 2016)

If you have a desktop entry like that they probably are installed. To check which NVIDIA related packages you have installed run e.g. `pkg query -a -e "%n ~ nvidia-*" %n`. I would uninstall all of them. You don't need them if you have a Radeon.


----------



## balanga (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for that. Your command displayed three nvidia drivers although I'd be interested in the syntax you provided and whether I could use the same for deleting several packages the same way.

Following removal of these pkgs I can now use KODI. But Chromium is still problematic.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 14, 2016)

Take a look at pkg-query(8) for the syntax. The query command could have been a lot simpler with pkg-info(8) e.g. `pkg info -g "nvidia-*"`. Deleting then follows with the same syntax `pkg delete -g "nvidia-*"`.

Or using xargs: `pkg query -a -e "%n ~ nvidia-*" %n | xargs pkg delete`


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 14, 2016)

Why do you think you have an Nvidia graphics system?  What does `pciconf -lv | grep -A1 -B3 display` say?


----------



## balanga (Feb 15, 2016)

```
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x054f1014 chip=0x4e541002 rev=0x80 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
  device  = 'M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2]'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
```

I have deleted the nvidia drivers now, but previously under Applications->Settings there was an option for Nvidia Server settings, which must have been autoinstalled, ie I did not manually install then.  They were causing problems in some applications.


----------

